# 21 yr old, insurable???????



## ollyhuitson (May 5, 2005)

Hi, first post, i just got new job, want a skyline, but checking how much insurance is likely to be. i am 21!!!! i have 1 years ncb, no convictions for anything, driving or no, business consultant, had licence 3 years. no crashes. can anyone tell me roughly what sort of price i would be looking at for a fairly low cost, fairly unmodded skyline? please excuse my relative ignorance on the sbuject, im not sure which model i would be after/able to afford. a bit of help would be really appreciated. dying for a skyline, my wallet is telling me to look into this insurance business first!!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

At least your looking at insurance first ,all Skylines are group 20 so thats top whack ,after that depends on how much the car is worth ,for example 1990 r32 gts-t will be cheaper than a 2000 gtr 34 .At your age you wont have the choice of finding the cheapest insurance as most places only insure you over 25 ,but like anything if you have the cash you will get insured .I would say expect to pay somewhere around 2 grand


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

don't bother get a 200SX or something. You'll pay pretty much the worth of the car in 18 months in insurance and prbably end up in a hedge within 3 months. Get some experience driving a decent cheaper rwd car. If you get an R32 GTS 2.0 N/A you'll only be disappointed.

Matt


----------

